# I'm getting the bug.



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I have been putting off getting certified due to my fear of sharks but it's time. I'm not in the area anymore so the questions are general. Really how much??? I looked into 2 places and it seems that it's not cheap. either $700 for private or $500 for a group class. Is that about right? Also how much is gear? My buddy just paid $900 for a regulator no tank or anything else. Is that right? Thats f'n crazy but it keeps you alive i guess. Any tips would help! I hear YMCA does classes. Has anyone used them? Thanks.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

That all sounds a bit high.
Locally, most shops charge under $200 for the class. Then you do have to buy some gear (mask, fins, snorkel, booties, at a minimum). This gear can cost as little as $125-ish for decent quality stuff, or you can spend close to $400 if you get top-of-the-line snorkel gear.

On regulators, yes they can be expensive. But there are several moderately priced units available. Atomic Aquatics are great, but are on the expensive side. Oceanic and Mares make some good quality gear at more competitive prices. Scubapro makes good quality gear in a Wide price range.

If someone wants $500 for a group class, find out what all is included. Are there any boat dives included in that price? 
Sexual favors included? Anything that would make it worth $500 when everyone around here charges less than $200??
If you pay $500 just for a class fee, with no boat trips included, be sure you get a kiss too because you're getting screwed.

Do you get back up here to Pensacola at all? MBT now offers online classes.
You could do all your book-work online now, then come to Pcola for a weekend to get all the training dives done.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

x2 what FelixH said. Most group classes are around 200 and this includes class time, pool time, and rental gear for the certification dives. You need to buy mask, snorkel, and fins.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Bullshark said:


> I have been putting off getting certified due to my fear of sharks but it's time. I'm not in the area anymore so the questions are general. Really how much??? I looked into 2 places and it seems that it's not cheap. either $700 for private or $500 for a group class. Is that about right? Also how much is gear? My buddy just paid $900 for a regulator no tank or anything else. Is that right? Thats f'n crazy but it keeps you alive i guess. Any tips would help! I hear YMCA does classes. Has anyone used them? Thanks.


That is crazy for the price of a class. I will say the regulator IMO is life support so don't skimp if you plan on diving. You do not need to buy it all at once but the old cleche' is you get what you pay for and that is especially true when it comes to your lifeline to the surface. Atomic Aquatics is awesome and I would recommend you contact www.mbtdivers.com in Pensacola and see if they have any deals for you. Someone will be able to get the stuff to you somehow. You are getting ripped on classes because you are in about the number 1 tourist destination. So they got you on that. Also pick the instructors brains before signing up for a class, if it seems like he is just trying to get by find the one that will spend time with every one in the class so you learn the right way. Then when certified spend time in the water getting used to your new stuff and surroundings before taking on lobstering and spearfishing or any other distraction. You only have one life so be smart and have fun.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

$900 damn, $500 shit. THAt IS CRAZZZZY..


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

DO IT!! Your friends and MBT will help you! It doesn't have to cost lots of money. I am no expert but I'll give you my experiences. You wont know until AFTER your trained whether or not you'll even want to buy gear!
Mike


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

Check out Dojn at Bay Breeze Dive shop. They are doping 2 for $199.00. YOu need to buy your personal gear ...mask, fins, snorkel, booties.DO NOT BUY before you talk with the instructor from WHEREVER you take your classes. Price isn't as important as fit, and functionality. No need to but the regulator, gauges, tanks, BCD's until it is costing you more to rent . Then you will have had a chance to try several types and see what YOU like. If , you do need private lessons, $300.00 is more in line for that around here...good luck


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

All the shops will require you to own your own snorkeling equipment...(SCUBA quality) Mask, Fins, Snorkel, Booties.
...But as for the class price...The reality is that The shops have to pay the certifying agency (TDI, NAUI, PADI, ect.....) for the books, certification, and their insurance..ect...
..after they pay the instructor that teaches the class, the shop makes almost nothing off the student.
The shop only stays in business if they keep you happy with good gear, and service.
If you are paying less than around $170 per person, you should check to see where the rest of the money is coming from. Are the books (or on-line class) included? Do you have to rent your SCUBA gear during the class? Wetsuit?....are you getting the hands on attention you may need, or are you being run through an assembly line?
Check with the guys at MBT Divers, They don't nickle and dime you for all those extras, just to advertise a really low class price. ....and you get a 10% discount on any gear you buy while you are taking the class.
..Above all - check out what you are buying, and talk to your instuctor about which gear will suit your needs before you buy it.

PS: I'ts not smart to buy something you don't know much about off the internet....and you will eventually have to bring it into a shop to be fixed anyway, so support your shop from the start....you will be much more safe and happy.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I live in Miami now. MBT would have been the shop for there. I have a crap ton of snorkel stuff. They just want $500 to $700 to certify down here.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Bullshark said:


> I live in Miami now. MBT would have been the shop for there. I have a crap ton of snorkel stuff. They just want $500 to $700 to certify down here.


...OOOW....! Ok! ....Yea, If you are just about anywhere south of Pensacola the prices do jump! I don't know why anyone would want to open a diveshop and sell classes here - when they could be down south making 4x as much and actually making a profit.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't get it. My buddy just told me they were running a $99 special up there including the dives! The best I found here is $375 as of now.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Bullshark said:


> I don't get it. My buddy just told me they were running a $99 special up there including the dives! The best I found here is $375 as of now.


It is simple supply and demand. That is what the market can bring down there so that is what they charge. Why would they want to ask for less when people pay it all the time. You are so close to the Keys that is why the Tourist prices.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

You may want to consider going outside of Miami. Lauderdale by the Sea has some really good dive shops with great instructors. You may have to drive 30-45 minutes, but you'll see the price go down. If you go that route, do it NOW as their high season is in the winter and prices will go up then. Give Gary at Scubatyme dive charters and he'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

"Sexual favors included? "

LMAO... that was funny... a dive class with a "happy ending"..

if the great sky captain wants you eatin by sharks, I'm sure he'll make the necessary arrangements no matter what you do... wink


----------

